# Dana: "Diaz is next for GSP, if the challenger will accept"



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Nick Diaz may still be on suspension, but when he returns in early 2013, he'll return to an instant title shot according to UFC President Dana White.
> 
> "Georges St-Pierre went on vacation, but when he came back we were talking about Anderson Silva," White said. "He said, ‘I want Nick Diaz. Me and Nick Diaz have unfinished business. We were supposed to fight. That's the fight that I want.'
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a Diaz brothers fan through and through, but I just don't know what Nick could do against GSP's wrestling.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit. Diaz beats Penn and loses to Condit both by decision, Hendricks KOs Fitch and Kampmann and Diaz gets the next shot? 

Dana is going for PPV buys and nothing more with that fight. As much as I'd love to watch GSP put a beating on crybaby Diaz, Hendricks deserves the next title shot plain and simple.

A sad day.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

sub his ass. he has better wrestling/judo/***** and better submissions than Condit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit. Diaz beats Penn and loses to Condit both by decision, Hendricks KOs Fitch and Kampmann and Diaz gets the next shot?
> 
> Dana is going for PPV buys and nothing more with that fight, as much as I'd love to watch GSP put a beating on crybaby Diaz, Hendricks deserves the next title shot plain and simple.
> 
> A sad day.


reading down your post you seem like the crybaby here..


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Johny Hendricks, three top 5 welterweights later and shafted once again. They probably feel that Nick is a more favorable match-up for GSP and want to get this fight out the way seeing that this is a marketable rivalry that brings a lot more money to the table than a Hendricks/GSP match up that GSP has a real shot at losing. In any case, I feel bad for Hendricks. There's not a single contender in the UFC that deserves and has rightfully earned a title shot more than this guy.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think we all seen this coming... I for one am pumped for the fight:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I love this fight, on multiple different levels.

This is the single most exciting/wanted fight for me, I was so disappointed when it didn't go through the first time, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it happens.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Johny Hendricks, three top 5 welterweights later and shafted once again. They probably feel that Nick is a more favorable match-up for GSP and want to get this fight out the way seeing that this is a marketable rivalry that brings a lot more money to the table than a Hendricks/GSP match up that GSP has a real shot at losing. In any case, I feel bad for Hendricks. There's not a single contender in the UFC that deserves and has rightfully earned a title shot more than this guy.


Totally agree... UFC is about Marketing now...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes. This is what I want.

Silva vs Weidman
St. Pierre vs Diaz

Much much better than:

Silva vs St. Pierre
Weidman vs Bisping/Belfort
Diaz vs Hendricks

GSP was going to get clowned by Silva and we all know it.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> Johny Hendricks, three top 5 welterweights later and shafted once again. They probably feel that Nick is a more favorable match-up for GSP and want to get this fight out the way seeing that this is a marketable rivalry that brings a lot more money to the table than a Hendricks/GSP match up that *GSP has a real shot at losing.* In any case, I feel bad for Hendricks. There's not a single contender in the UFC that deserves and has rightfully earned a title shot more than this guy.


I agree, Hendricks presents match-up problems for GSP and I feel he has a very good chance of winning that fight. Nick Diaz on the other hand is a more favorable fight for GSP but is a dangerous opponent all the same.....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've come to understand that the UFC is show business at the end of the day. They need to put on shows that generate the most revenue although sometimes it doesn't necessarily make sense at all. 

Diaz getting the title shot is strange when it comes to ranking or wins and losses. But there isn't a sanctioned ranking system. 

In the grand scheme of things it's a lot better enforced than Elite or Pride. The latter being heavily corrupted although we got to see some crazy fights in that org. 

Besides, this fight was suppose to happen anyways. 

GSP by brutal GNP for all 25 minutes straight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> reading down your post you seem like the crybaby here..


We all learned to capitalize sentences in the 2nd grade. Did you not get that far?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> We all learned to capitalize sentences in the 2nd grade. Did you not get that far?


now you are so pathetic that you are crying over how I punctuate on a low rent MMA message board. 

get a grip!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well both of you get a grip.

*Back on topic please!*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Meh.

Just gonna have to support Bellator as much as possible, and honestly if I was Hendricks I'd tell Dana to shove it. Viacom has as much money as Zuffa does he could probably even make more money or just as much in Bellator as he does in the UFC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Diaz will be flinging his hands around pretending that he scores points doing that while GSP tries to hug him extra tight and cuddly. :hug:

The best fight evar!

(seriously, though, I'm pumped - I love this fight).


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> Johny Hendricks, three top 5 welterweights later and shafted once again. They probably feel that Nick is a more favorable match-up for GSP and want to get this fight out the way seeing that this is a marketable rivalry that brings a lot more money to the table than a Hendricks/GSP match up that GSP has a real shot at losing. In any case, I feel bad for Hendricks. There's not a single contender in the UFC that deserves and has rightfully earned a title shot more than this guy.


This pretty much sums it up. But it's a fun fight nonetheless.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

M.C said:


> I love this fight, on multiple different levels.
> 
> This is the single most exciting/wanted fight for me, I was so disappointed when it didn't go through the first time, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it happens.


This.



Jinny Hendricks will get his shot but I want to see GSP vs Diaz probably more than any other fight right now.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Meh.
> 
> Just gonna have to support Bellator as much as possible, and honestly if I was Hendricks I'd tell Dana to shove it. Viacom has as much money as Zuffa does he could probably even make more money or just as much in Bellator as he does in the UFC.


Relax. He needs to win one more fight to get his shot (maybe he could just wait and not fight at all). His earning potential is obviously way higher in the UFC than it is fighting in front on 1000 fans in an org that might not even exist in a year or two.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hendricks is a rightful #1 conteder.

But I can do nothing but laugh at people who are getting their panties in a bunch because it "isn't fair". 

Life ain't fair kids. If you believe this stuff has anything to do with fair then you have been kidding yourself for a long time. The UFC and MMA, boxing, WWF, kickboxing has done this for years. It is about what sells. The UFC is a business for gods sakes. 

People say well it "isn't becoming a sport". Well not many "sports" have a format where a matchmaker picks fights. They have a regular season to determine seeding. And then a playoff or tournament to crown a champ. The NFL would send a combo of the Patriots, Steelers, Cowboys and Giants if they had a format that picked a "worthy" opponent. But that isn't the format so please don't compare it.

Diaz fought about even with a guy who got the shot. GSP would rather fight Nick. Majority of fans would rather it be Nick. The UFC would make more money off a Diaz fight. GSP's trainer calls Diaz the #1 contender. 

WHAT THE HELL MORE DO YOU WANT? All parties involved in anything to do with MMA would rather have that fight besides a smaller minority of fans. 

Sorry but majority wins out every time. Sorry you fell in the 18% of people that would rather see Hendricks.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M.C said:


> Diaz will be flinging his hands around pretending that he scores points doing that while GSP tries to hug him extra tight and cuddly. :hug:
> 
> The best fight evar!
> 
> (seriously, though, I'm pumped - I love this fight).


Add the Karate kick out of nowhere. He throws the most obnoxious strikes...almost to get a reaction from the crowd and opponent...roflz! Then he raises his hands up egging em on...

There's nobody quite like them. I don't see fear in them even when they're getting beat up...that's a incredible rarity.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's pathetic that the UFC makes fights all based on money now. I know some idiots will defend it by saying "it's a business of course it's about money!" Well guess what, if it's all about money and money is everything then I'm going to save mine by streaming this fight online FREE instead of giving any money to Dana. See? Two can play at the game of maximizing earnings!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome. Johny Hendricks is a bad mother****er, and does deserve a shot at the belt, hell, he's knocked out Fitch and Kampmann in successive fights, but come on, GSP vs Diaz is an immense fight, a dream fight. Nick has been talking shit about GSP for years, and GSP wants this bad. If there is any fight that will light a flame under GSP, and bring back the old Rush style, it's a fight with Nick Diaz. I hope this happens, because I would love to see it!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It's pathetic that the UFC makes fights all based on money now. I know some idiots will defend it by saying "it's a business of course it's about money!" Well guess what, if it's all about money and money is everything then I'm going to save mine by streaming this fight online FREE instead of giving any money to Dana. See? Two can play at the game of maximizing earnings!


Did you just figure out that as a consumer you have the right to not buy the product?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Diaz lost his last fight, hasnt beaten a top five welter weight in a very long time, has had a very long layoff, and is an increbily favorable match up for GSP (he has horrible wrestling and GSP has the best top game in mma). I understand GSP's reasoning for wanting that fight instead of Silva or Hendricks, but it is still disappointing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Relax. He needs to win one more fight to get his shot (maybe he could just wait and not fight at all). His earning potential is obviously way higher in the UFC than it is fighting in front on 1000 fans in an org that might not even exist in a year or two.


No, not really.

If anyone *needs* to win it's the guy who lost his last fight and got suspended after, not the guy whose on a five winning streak with one of those being a KO victory over a guy whose been ranked in the top five for half a decade, spending the majority of that time as the number 2 fighter in the division.

I'm not going to sit here and boycott the UFC or the PPV because I love the game of MMA but I really hope Bellator grows.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, not really.
> 
> *If anyone needs to win it's the guy who lost his last fight and got suspended after,* not the guy whose on a five winning streak with one of those being a KO victory over a guy whose been ranked in the top five for half a decade, spending the majority of that time as the number 2 fighter in the division.
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and boycott the UFC or the PPV because I love the game of MMA but I really hope Bellator grows.


Apparently not.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Apparently not.


LL thinks he knows all and runs the UFC. Literally he thinks he is the UFC president. He is that delusional.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Relax. He needs to *win one more fight* to get his shot (maybe he could just wait and not fight at all). His earning potential is obviously way higher in the UFC than it is fighting in front on 1000 fans in an org that might not even exist in a year or two.


One more fight?????

_Who_ is he going to fight now? Carlos Condit, the guy who just lost the title fight? Jake Ellenburger, the guy who his last victory TKO'd not too long ago? Demian Maia, someone who basically only has one win in the division?

I'll be the first to admit it. GSP vs Nick Diaz is an interesting match-up that I've been wanting to see for a long time. It's a good rivalry that will generate plenty of money and attention. But as a UFC fan, I am not okay with someone who has done what Hendricks has done not getting the shot that he deserves. 

In the end, I know the UFC is a business that places its importance on profit. But Johny Hendricks not getting a title shot is not only unfair, but a complete disservice. If I were Hendricks, I wouldn't take any other fight other than a title fight, and if the UFC can't come to terms with my demands, I'll leave the UFC. This is the equivolent of Alexander Gustofsson beating Shogun, Lyoto Machida, then Dan Hendorson and not getting a title shot afterwards. Even if this is about the profit, the UFC better be careful with these types of decisions because it's beginning to come to a point where there's no point in fighting anymore. And when that happens, maybe the fan's wont boycott the UFC, however a lot of these dominant but unpopular fighters will leave the UFC and fight in growing companies such as Bellator, or OneFC. Then the UFC will have trouble recruiting new guys because you'll be fighting in an organization where you can win 10 fights in the row but if you don't generate profit, you won't fight for a title.

In other words, this is a good short term move, but in the long run, it may very well hurt the UFC.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cant complain.

Hendrix deserves it, but I'm sure the UFC will give him a very winnable fight in the meantime.

There's beef between GSP and Diaz. It has to be settled. I think it will be more competitive then many people think.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Last time, this was my most antiticipated fight since Haye/Klitschko. Now, all time.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Please accept Diaz! This would be a SICKKKKK fight!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

BULLSHIT.

I would love to see this fight, do not get me wrong, but hendricks deserves this fight.


EDIT 

Feed hendricks rory after the bj fight, win or lose.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

You really can't complain when GSP is the one who wants the fight... 

Plus Dana White, Joe Rogan and many others including myself thought Diaz beat Condit and his running away tactics...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> You really can't complain when GSP is the one who wants the fight...
> 
> Plus Dana White, Joe Rogan and many others including myself thought Diaz beat Condit and his running away tactics...


Not to mention Dana and the UFC wants it. GSP's trainer wants it. Diaz's trainer wants it. The majority of people want it. 

But yet the few that don't think their opinion should out-weigh the majority. It's laughable.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

meli083 said:


> Please accept Diaz! This would be a SICKKKKK fight!


Why wouldnt he take it? He is being gifted a free Title Fight when he comes out of "retirement". :thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Why wouldnt he take it? He is being gifted a free Title Fight when he comes out of "retirement". :thumbsdown:


Hmmmm

Sounds like Randy Couture vs. Tim Sylvia. And Randy wasn't even in that division for years when he got that HW shot.

Everyone acts like the UFC doing this is new. Wake up people. Get a dose of reality.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Eh GSP/Diaz is the bigger fight so I get it. But it's getting a little ridiculous. Edgar loses and gets an instant LW rematch. Diaz loses and gets an instant WW title shot. Sonnen loses and gets an instant LHW title shot. It's getting a little much. I strongly dislike both so I don't know who I will be rooting for.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Why wouldnt he take it? He is being gifted a free Title Fight when he comes out of "retirement". :thumbsdown:


To be fair he got two title fights taken from him previously.

But I'm with Johnny. I don't really think Anderson should fight Jones, but if it happens, how can I complain? Like this fight, the majority wants to see it. The fans, the fighters, the training teams, the brass, everyone wants this to happen so who are the people who dont like Diaz to complain? Do you guys actually think Hendricks would beat Diaz anyways?

Back to GSP, I felt that he was a lot more open to submissions than I thought before when he faught Condit. If anyone will make him pay for that, it'd be Diaz.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Seriously, people need to relax  GSP, Diaz is a great fight. The want it, GSP and DIAZ want it, so let it happen. Hendricks will surely have the winner. 

I'm a huge Diaz fan, but there is no denying what is going to happen with GSPs wrestling and insane top game.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair he got two title fights taken from him previously.


They werent "taken" from him, he left them on the table. Their is no ounce of victimizing against Diaz here.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> But I'm with Johnny. I don't really think Anderson should fight Jones, but if it happens, how can I complain? Like this fight, the majority wants to see it. The fans, the fighters, the training teams, the brass, everyone wants this to happen so who are the people who dont like Diaz to complain? Do you guys actually think Hendricks would beat Diaz anyways?


Most wouldnt complain because its 2 of the Top 3 P4P fighters going at it, they are both champs, winners and deserved it, totally different scenario. And I dont like Hendricks but yes I do. The big flaw of Diaz is that he always goes in with a general idea of what he wants to do, he doesent go into fights with a specific gameplan for each opponent. All Hendricks needs to do is make him think a little outside of his zone, and Diaz with crumble, and then "retire" again. He is no different than Rampage, he just wants someone to fight his fight, as long as you dont do that, they fold and complain. I dont like Mayweather either, but do you think I would complain if he fought Pacman? Not really has nothing to do with like or dislike. Nick Diaz is overrated trash, UFC handing out free title fights like it was going out of style. At least Nate Diaz played the game and deserved his Title Shot. Its a travesty that he is lumped together with Nick, I dont feel any sympathy with the UFC making the same mistakes as PRIDE did before its sudden implosion. MMA organizations form and die. MMA will live on without the UFC killing itself.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Rygu said:


> The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit. Diaz beats Penn and loses to Condit both by decision, Hendricks KOs Fitch and Kampmann and Diaz gets the next shot? .


The UFC makes it clearer with every passing day they don't give a tin shit about making any attempt to even look like a sport. Another joke of a fight that makes no sense unless you only care about selling tickets. **** the ******* hell off Dana, I can not tell you how much I hate the matchmaking of the UFC lately.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Judoka82 said:


> Seriously, people need to relax  GSP, Diaz is a great fight. The want it, GSP and DIAZ want it, so let it happen. Hendricks will surely have the winner.
> 
> I'm a huge Diaz fan, but there is no denying what is going to happen with GSPs wrestling and insane top game.


No it's not.

I know there's a lot of Diaz fanboys out there but get real, GSP doesn't get submitted and he's so much more athletic than Nick it's not even funny, he could probably out-strike him too.

He will probably take him down, bust him open with elbows and everyone will complain because he "lay n prayed".

What the hell's next seriously? Aldo/Edgar was at least plausible because many people think Edgar is the Lightweight Champion.

But then Chael got a title shot, and I like Chael but that's bullshit what they did to Hendo especially since Jones can't fight until April anyway, and now Diaz is getting a title shot over a guy on a five fight win streak. Dana and company better hope Bellator doesn't get big on Spike like they did or I truly think a bunch of fighters will leave, if I was Hendricks I'd leave for sure after this.

I've listened to Rampage bitch and complain for months and I thought he was just being a sore sport but honestly he's got a point, UFC is all about money and they aren't even trying to hide it now. Really hope Bellator makes it at least they treat MMA like a real sport.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What the hell's next seriously? Aldo/Edgar was at least plausible because many people think Edgar is the Lightweight Champion.


BOOM. Hypocrite example alert! 

As most thought Diaz was the interim champ. 

And would you and others quit with the "this isn't becoming a sport". What sport? Football? They are structured none the same? 

Boxing and kickboxing are some examples of other matchmaking sports. And they always do safer or bigger money fights. Or protect certain fights in boxings case. So just stop with this sport nonsense. MMA is nothing like the NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL. So what sport are you comparing it too?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I seriously don't get why people want to see Diaz vs. GSP. GSP is going to control him for 5 rounds and beat him up. Does anyone actually believe Nick is going to win?

It's such a waste of a Diaz fight IMO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> BOOM. Hypocrite example alert!
> 
> As most thought Diaz was the interim champ.
> 
> ...


I thought this "wasn't Boxing"

I thought this was "the best in the world fighting the best in the world" That's what they've said for years, well clearly it isn't. The UFC has falsely advertised it's product and lied to it's fans.

Diaz is not the interim Champ, and his fight with Condit was not nearly as close as the Henderson/Edgar fight was, he was clearly out-struck in rounds 1, 3, and 4 and his takedowns in the fifth round indicated that he was losing the fight and he knew it, you can complain about Condit running all you want, he still out-struck and still beat him. Edgar clearly won the four rounds against Henderson who did next to nothing after the first. The only reason Nick was gonna get an immediate rematch is because the UFC (obviously) wants GSP/Diaz because it'll make them money.

You're extremely obnoxious, and the only reason you're for this fight is because it's Diaz, rest assured if this was Condit or Fitch or anyone not named Nick Diaz you'd be whining about it.

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/08/henderson-vs-edgar-ii-official-ufc.html - Stats don't lie, Frankie got robbed and Nick didn't.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rygu said:


> The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit. Diaz beats Penn and loses to Condit both by decision, Hendricks KOs Fitch and Kampmann and Diaz gets the next shot?
> 
> Dana is going for PPV buys and nothing more with that fight, as much as I'd love to watch GSP put a beating on crybaby Diaz, Hendricks deserves the next title shot plain and simple.
> 
> A sad day.


so true. It pains me to say it but i am losing interest. I loved MMA and have been a fan since the 90s but its becoming more and more political and more and more about the money and not the sport. Silva vs Mia was when it started going downhill for me and honestly I haven't bought a PPV since they told the fighters the can't have gun companies as sponsors. All opinion about guns aside it was political BS stunt that is a burden to the fighters. I still am a fan and watch replays online and like to talk about it (and post on this forum) but i am not going to give the 60 USDs an event.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I thought this "wasn't Boxing"


You are right. It isn't. But it isn't football, hockey, basketball, ect. to an even higher degree. All things you call "sports" and are trying to compare it too.

The rest I'm not even going to read. You are just a little punk who thinks he knows everything. On one hand Frankie's shot is sort of justified because a lot of people thought he beat Bendo. But Diaz's is not because YOU say he clearly lost. When the fact of the matter is a lot of people thought he won.

You are a hypocrite to the fullest extent. And when you get exposed as one you try to turn your opinions into facts. 

A lot of people thought Frankie beat Bendo. A lot also thought Diaz beat Condit including a few current champs and a few past legends. 

I can't discuss things will someone so full of themselves. According to you the fact a lot of people thought Diaz won doesn't matter because you say so. Ok..


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in the I don't see it as a big deal crowd. GSP wants it, so he gets it. Many people feel Nick Beat Condit, I am not one of them, but many people did. So I don't see how this hurts the UFC. Personally seeing Diaz get pummeled for 5 rounds will be an enjoyable night's entertainment. It sucks for Hendricks, but I am sure he is being taken care of. He will get his shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> They werent "taken" from him, he left them on the table. Their is no ounce of victimizing against Diaz here.
> 
> *Yeah, it was pretty bullshit when Diaz injured GSP's leg and then faught Condit instead. Wait, what?*
> 
> ...


All in all, I think this site is losing more actual fans day by day. If everyone likes the "good old days" so much, buy the DVDs. To me, the UFC is at it's more talent enriched stage of all time, and sometimes they have to cater to the majority of the fans. MUCH more people want to see Diaz Vs GSP than Hendricks Vs GSP, just like more people want to see Velasquez Vs JDS 2 than they did Travis Browne Vs JDS (As someone earlier said was the rightful contender before the Bigfoot fight).

Man, I swear the internet is just designed for people to bitch. This is an exciting as fuk fight. If anyone should not want to see Diaz get smashed, it should be his fans. If people dont like Diaz, then just tune in to see, as you expect, him get broken up. To me, he's my #1 all time, and to see him get a crack at a true legend is great.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm one of the biggest Diaz fans on earth and even I think this is bullshit.

Hendricks has earned the shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To people saying Diaz is overrated:- I'm watching back on Penn's last fights to make my full prediction for the MacDonald fight. Just watch from the 2nd minute mark of the Diaz/Penn fight. Diaz lands one combo to the body and from that point on is just insane. You might think the guys a complete dick, but theres no denying how impessive it is, especially against BJ.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres an interesting question:-

Imagine Diaz beat GSP. Say he caught him with a ridiculous Hughes eske armbar for example. He'd be the Welterweight champion. Would people still protest a possible fight with Anderson Silva? I'm assuming that it'd be the fight Nick'd be campeigning for. Would the guys who dont like him have a problem with that IF he got past GSP?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

name 1 way diaz can possibly hurt gsp?.......crickets!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Talking him into trying to stand. Or if GSP stands as much as he did with Condit. And then beating him up like Nate and Jake Shields beat Cerrone and GSP up. 

Diaz catching him with something from bottom because he has the best guard GSP has ever fought.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

normally i am very against things like this and think it is a disgrace for the sport and screws over the number 1 contender makes fighters care more about crap outside of the octagon then inside it for that is what gets you championship fights 

but....Honestly with this one fanboyism wins i want to see this fight soo bad and wanted it way more the gsp silve or any other fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

footodors said:


> name 1 way diaz can possibly hurt gsp?.......crickets!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No it's not.
> 
> I know there's a lot of Diaz fanboys out there but get real, GSP doesn't get submitted and *he's so much more athletic than Nick it's not even funny*, he could probably out-strike him too.
> 
> ...


Nick Diaz is actually probably a better raw athlete than GSP. I'd like to see GSP swim to Alcatraz.....twice.

Seriously though, it always makes me laugh when people think GSP is this super athlete and Nick Diaz is this scrawny punk with no athletic ability what so ever.

Nick regularly competes in triathlons for crying out loud, the kid is a hell of an athlete. It's just that GSP and Nick Diaz are two completely different kinds of athlete. GSP is an explosive sprinter type of guy, and Nick is an endurance kind of guy. Both athletes are incredibly efficient in their respective field, and that's what makes this match up so exciting. 

That said, Johnny Hendricks deserves his shot.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rygu said:


> The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit.


I think it simply comes down to the fact that this fight was already set up. We, the fans, already were sold on it. A lot of people, correctly or incorrectly, also thought Diaz won the fight against Condit. 

I think its an easy sell and really not a far fetched fight. It certainly isn't as bad a Jones vs. Sonnen, which is happening because a magic unicorn said so.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

And our dream of the Diaz brothers both holding belts is possible again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh. Have to feel for Hendricks, but sometimes you have to give the people what they want. And the people want Diaz vs. St. Pierre. I'm stoked.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Still not sure why anyone is excited to see Diaz get beat up for 5 rounds. He couldn't even bring the fight to Condit. What makes anyone think he'll do better against GSP, who's in a whole different league.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

footodors said:


> name 1 way diaz can possibly hurt gsp?.......crickets!


Name one way Matt Sera could possibly hurt GSP. I'll wait.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel bad for Hendricks. He is pleading Dana to give him the shot through Twitter.

For me, I am happy with either fight.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

footodors said:


> name 1 way diaz can possibly hurt gsp?.......crickets!


If GSP stands with Nick, Nick will box him up.

But GSP won't stand with him


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

From a fight performance standpoint: Hendricks should be the next challenger.

From a promotional standpoint: There is no "mandatory" challenger (aside from returning champions and interim champs meeting), and Diaz vs GSP will bring lots of buys.

Personally, I'm not mad either way. Both would be good fights. If GSP makes it through one, make him fight the other. If he makes it through both, he cements himself in UFC/MMA history as the most dominant Welterweight champ and then he can go on to doing whatever "dream fight" he feels up to.

Let's just hope Johnny doesn't lose his bid like Jake Ellenburger or Mark Munoz. He's best served to just rest up and bide his time now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

GSP vs Diaz makes sense.

Hendricks is impressive against fighters he knows won't take him down that he can unload on.

But against wrestlers like Koscheck and Pierce he only just got by with split decisions. 

I don't know if he's ready to take on a wrestler like GSP.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If Nick and Nate held both belts in 2013, I have two friends here in Van who would rage quit watching MMA.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Diaz, while skilled and entertaining, is also wildly overrated. Will be a straight mugging for 5 rounds or however many Diaz lasts for.

Hendricks should wait it out and fight the winner (and pray it isn't close enough to get an auto-rematch).


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Trix said:


> GSP vs Diaz makes sense.
> 
> Hendricks is impressive against fighters he knows won't take him down that he can unload on.
> 
> ...



good point

should be a good fight but obviously its a pretty good matchup for GSP

another one to look forward to :thumb02:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I had no problem with Diaz getting the title shot after coming over from Strikeforce or beating Penn. After beating Penn, I thought he wholeheartedly deserved it.

As far as him getting this title shot after a loss and coming off a suspension, it's ridiculous and I'm starting to lose respect for the UFC because of it. Chael Sonnen gets a title shot in a weight class he hasn't fought at in years, and is coming off of a loss. Frankie Edgar is getting a title shot in a different weight class after TWO losses. And now Diaz getting a shot after losing? At least Rua/Gustaf will determine a legitimate contender on Saturday.

Oh well. I get to see Diaz fail again. And I love to see him fail and throw a fit.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I really wanted Diaz to win a fight and then take on GSP, oh well.

I think this may actually be more of GSPs way of getting the break he said he wanted to take. After fighting Condit he said he wanted to take a little time off since he spent so long on his recovery. Calling out Diaz who can't fight until early next year is a good way of getting that time.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

So he gets a title shot for losing? Dam, I wish I was a fighter, you don't need to win anymore to get a title shot


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sousa said:


> So he gets a title shot for losing? Dam, I wish I was a fighter, you don't need to win anymore to get a title shot


Open your eyes then. He has happened several times throughout the history of MMA.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Eh don't worry Johnny. George's will be with you after he is done tossing Nick around the cage.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz is my second favorite fighter to watch (right behind Silva) but I'd way rather watch a guy that has a chance at winning in Hendricks than a guy that will get laid on for 5 rounds then retire again.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Eh don't worry Johnny. George's will be with you after he is done tossing Nick around the cage.


Not sure what this means.

But he tosses everyone around. Even if he is scared to face the #1 P4P fighter he is still the #2 and dominates that class. He would toss Rory, Hendricks, Marquardt, and Maia around. So whats the difference.

He wants to fight Diaz. And Diaz at least has skills to match him in more than 1 area. Where Hendricks matches him in no area. Including cardio.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You know, or whatever..


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Sousa said:


> So he gets a title shot for losing? Dam, I wish I was a fighter, you don't need to win anymore to get a title shot


He didn't lose tho .


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rygu said:


> The integrity of the UFC is slipping with this kind of shit. Diaz beats Penn and loses to Condit both by decision, Hendricks KOs Fitch and Kampmann and Diaz gets the next shot?
> 
> Dana is going for PPV buys and nothing more with that fight. As much as I'd love to watch GSP put a beating on crybaby Diaz, Hendricks deserves the next title shot plain and simple.
> 
> A sad day.





dlxrevolution said:


> Johny Hendricks, three top 5 welterweights later and shafted once again. They probably feel that Nick is a more favorable match-up for GSP and want to get this fight out the way seeing that this is a marketable rivalry that brings a lot more money to the table than a Hendricks/GSP match up that GSP has a real shot at losing. In any case, I feel bad for Hendricks. There's not a single contender in the UFC that deserves and has rightfully earned a title shot more than this guy.





TheNinja said:


> Totally agree... UFC is about Marketing now...





No_Mercy said:


> I've come to understand that the UFC is show business at the end of the day. They need to put on shows that generate the most revenue although sometimes it doesn't necessarily make sense at all.
> 
> Diaz getting the title shot is strange when it comes to ranking or wins and losses. But there isn't a sanctioned ranking system.
> 
> ...





Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It's pathetic that the UFC makes fights all based on money now. I know some idiots will defend it by saying "it's a business of course it's about money!" Well guess what, if it's all about money and money is everything then I'm going to save mine by streaming this fight online FREE instead of giving any money to Dana. See? Two can play at the game of maximizing earnings!





Drogo said:


> The UFC makes it clearer with every passing day they don't give a tin shit about making any attempt to even look like a sport. Another joke of a fight that makes no sense unless you only care about selling tickets. **** the ******* hell off Dana, I can not tell you how much I hate the matchmaking of the UFC lately.





americanfighter said:


> so true. It pains me to say it but i am losing interest. I loved MMA and have been a fan since the 90s but its becoming more and more political and more and more about the money and not the sport. Silva vs Mia was when it started going downhill for me and honestly I haven't bought a PPV since they told the fighters the can't have gun companies as sponsors. All opinion about guns aside it was political BS stunt that is a burden to the fighters. I still am a fan and watch replays online and like to talk about it (and post on this forum) but i am not going to give the 60 USDs an event.


It's nice to see people are coming around and realizing that Dana is bogus...I've been saying it for years.

http://www.mmaforum.com/472092-post6.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure what this means.
> 
> But he tosses everyone around. Even if he is scared to face the #1 P4P fighter he is still the #2 and dominates that class. He would toss Rory, Hendricks, Marquardt, and Maia around.  So whats the difference.
> 
> He wants to fight Diaz. And Diaz at least has skills to match him in more than 1 area. Where Hendricks matches him in no area. Including cardio.


It was me saying that he will fight Hendricks after he easily beats Nick. Johnny will have to wait another fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The nerve of that Dana White. Giving GSP, longtime champion and noted company man, and the fans, who line the UFC's pockets, the fight that they want. What a 'bogus' individual. He ought to be fired immediately. 

While we're at it, let's also fire Joe Silva and the Fertitas... you know, those other guys who also call the shots that no one ever seems to have a gripe with.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

So gsp who is always blabbering about fighting the best & for his legacy.Is fleeing from the anderson superfight, refusing to fight hendricks who whether hes up to it or not rightly earned his shot to face gsp.In favour of fighting diaz who is not only coming off a loss and suspension but has damn near lost to every wrestler hes ever faced.

This gsp guy is such a tactician, I have seen such a manufactured "great" in my life.This guy cant finish any welterweight & refuses to face anyone a weight above him.Yet his fans swear hes the best


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love how it is bogus Dana, yet GSP asked for the fight when they were talking Anderson Silva. Everyone applauded GSP when he said there are plenty of guys at 170 who present a challenge. But now when he wants Nick Diaz he gets no flack....and that all goes to Dana? Why?

Dana is wrong because he wants to put on the biggest fights? Dana is wrong because he would give GSP the fight he wants?

I find it odd that a lot of people think they run the UFC. Or know how it is "supposed to work". Pride used to have crazy tourneys and open weight fights. Fighters have always got undeserved shots. 

Yet all of a sudden people cry and act like this has never happened. Act like their idea of the UFC is the way it should be and if it isn't then everything isn't legitimate.

The fans run the UFC. If you don't buy fights you don't want to see then the UFC will change what they do. If more people want to see Diaz...and the champ wants that fight...then it will happen.

I am surprised how ignorant and or stupid people are when it comes to this. As if there is some model and ranking system and order of things. There isn't. Never has been.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are right. It isn't. But it isn't football, hockey, basketball, ect. to an even higher degree. All things you call "sports" and are trying to compare it too.
> 
> The rest I'm not even going to read. You are just a little punk who thinks he knows everything. On one hand Frankie's shot is sort of justified because a lot of people thought he beat Bendo. But Diaz's is not because YOU say he clearly lost. When the fact of the matter is a lot of people thought he won.
> 
> ...


The stats don't lie, I don't have to justify because it's already been justified, Condit won and Frankie won, the judges got it right on Condit/Diaz they got it wrong on Frankie/Bendo. If you don't believe me, look it up yourself.

Personally, I wouldn't have given Frankie the title fight, I'd have done Aldo/Korean Zombie because I believe Jung is the rightful top contender, I love Frankie and I think he'll beat Aldo, he doesn't deserve the shot but as I showed you, he beat Ben Henderson the second time, the judges got it wrong, he out-struck and out-grappled him, but again me personally if I was the UFC Matchmaker, it'd be Aldo vs. Jung, not Aldo vs. Edgar.

I love Chael but there's no way on God's green earth he'd be fighting Jones if it was up to me and apparently everyone else feels the same way, I could have gone with him fighting Jones back in September because he's the only guy who stepped up but now Dan Henderson is healthy set to fight in February against Machida, he should be coaching TUF, not Chael, but again I'm not the match maker and personally I feel for Dan because he'll never get that title shot after Machida lights him up in February.

This? Well, my feelings are well known, Johny Hendricks did everything he could have possibly done and he got pushed to the side because Nick Diaz runs his mouth and he doesn't.

It's the UFC's digression, I'm a fan eventually I'll get over it but I don't have to like it and I don't like any of these three fights truth be told, even Aldo/Edgar which is some-what justifiable the only one of these fights are, but I will take great pleasure in watching GSP toss Nick around like a rag doll and then bash his brains into the canvas, hopefully in Montreal in March because we all know it's gonna happen. Nick doesn't have a chance of winning this.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Seriously, people need to relax GSP, Diaz is a great fight. The want it, GSP and DIAZ want it, so let it happen. Hendricks will surely have the winner.
> 
> I'm a huge Diaz fan, but there is no denying what is going to happen with GSPs wrestling and insane top game.
> No it's not.
> ...


Dude did you even read my post, I said GSP and his wrestling and top game will stop Diaz from having any chance of winning.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man...if they're bringing this fight to Toronto I'm going for suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Same here! I live in the TDOT!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

And the UFC will now feature championship fights in three....THREE.... weight classes, where the challenger lost his last fight.

Simply nothing to say except LOL and put another card on the list of not to buy. Also if Dana thinks this is a winning strategy, better look at the numbers. 2011 PPV revenue was way down for the UFC from 2010, and 2012 will be way down from 2011, so, thats it Dana, keep up this strategy that is running the UFC into the ground.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> 2011 PPV revenue was way down for the UFC from 2010, and 2012 will be way down from 2011, so, thats it Dana, keep up this strategy that is running the UFC into the ground.


There were no undeserved title shots in 2011-2012, to bring up the numbers Sonnen and Diaz....two big money makers are being gifted the title shots, its not exactly a new thing for the UFC...but they haven't been doing it lately.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder if Diaz will quit MMA again after he gets beat.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lame move from the UFC, Diaz beat a fading Penn then got outstruck by Condit, tests positive for a banned substance, then gets a title shot?

GSP please send this crybaby packing for good!


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Finnsidious said:


> And the UFC will now feature championship fights in three....THREE.... weight classes, where the challenger lost his last fight.
> 
> Simply nothing to say except LOL and put another card on the list of not to buy. Also if Dana thinks this is a winning strategy, better look at the numbers. 2011 PPV revenue was way down for the UFC from 2010, and 2012 will be way down from 2011, so, thats it Dana, keep up this strategy that is running the UFC into the ground.


The only reason the numbers are down is because Brock has gone. If you want the numbers to keep falling then Hendricks vs Gsp will do that, Gsp vs Diaz will be around 800,000 if not more.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Agreed. It's fairly ridiculous to think that Hendricks vs. St. Pierre would do better numbers than Diaz vs. St. Pierre. Besides, if numbers have dropped for any reason, it's escalating PPV prices coupled with people generally having less money to spend. But I get that people need a scapegoat, so Dana may as well be it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Agreed. It's fairly ridiculous to think that Hendricks vs. St. Pierre would do better numbers than Diaz vs. St. Pierre. Besides, if numbers have dropped for any reason, it's escalating PPV prices coupled with people generally having less money to spend. But I get that people need a scapegoat, so Dana may as well be it.


Probably because Dana's the one who confirmed it?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My point is that people blame Dana for everything. Chael vs. Jones. Declining numbers. The works. I never hear a word against the Fertitas. Or Joe Silva. Are people honestly so blind that they believe Dana runs the entire operation himself? There are a myriad of people involved. If the Fertitas or Joe Silva (and others) hated this fight, I doubt it would be happening.

People complain when there aren't enough 'big' main events or name brand fighters on a card. And so the UFC goes out of its way to give the fans just that, and all of a sudden Dana is driving the company into the ground. It's nonsense.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Totally agree... UFC is about Marketing now...



the "now" made me chuckle :laugh:

if you want a promotion that puts "deserved" fights together, Bellator is what you're after. UFC is all about the show.

I'd pay for Diaz vs GSP 10 times before I'd pay for Diaz Vs Hendricks.

Agreed, Hendricks wins in spectacular fashion, however, who really saw what else he has than his 1 punch KO power? I'm sure he has plenty, but we have yet to see him tested (especially lately). I like Hendricks vs Shields, why not. Or maybe Hendricks vs Penn/McDonald winner


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The last two times we saw Hendricks tested against actual wrestlers, he won an uninspired split decision in one fight and lost the other. He should thank Nick Diaz. This is going to make Hendricks as popular as he's ever been amongst the 'purist' internet fanboys and keep alive his ridiculous notion that he can actually hang with GSP.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> My point is that people blame Dana for everything. Chael vs. Jones. Declining numbers. The works. I never hear a word against the Fertitas. Or Joe Silva. Are people honestly so blind that they believe Dana runs the entire operation himself? There are a myriad of people involved. If the Fertitas or Joe Silva (and others) hated this fight, I doubt it would be happening.
> 
> People complain when there aren't enough 'big' main events or name brand fighters on a card. And so the UFC goes out of its way to give the fans just that, and all of a sudden Dana is driving the company into the ground. It's nonsense.


He's not to blame for the declining ratings, but these matches are his doing, it comes off as if he's rewarded Chael for taking a fight when Dan Henderson *couldn't*, not because he didn't want to but because he was hurt, and then he's the guy who threw Jones under the bus when the card that he and his team made fell apart because it was only based on one fight, I didn't hear Lorenzo or Joe Silva get on a conference call and blame Jones and Jackson for that.

As for that last part about the fans wanting big fights, it's like I've said Hendricks has sold this fight with his fighting, that's what matters in the end isn't it? If a guy talks shit but he's a painfully boring fighter are people really gonna watch him? Of course this doesn't apply to Nick, I dislike him but I don't find him boring, but this fight is basically built off trash talk. I'm sure if you took a poll on what people thought the outcome would be of GSP/Diaz and GSP/Hendricks both fights would be massively in favor of GSP, the only thing that's different in these fights would be build up, we'll see Nick say something like "He's a bitch, and I'm gonna knock his ***** ass out" where as Hendricks "I believe I can knock him out, and that's what I'm gonna do"

Nick Diaz didn't earn this shot, he talked his way into it, but I'll sit back watch the fight and then when Nick gets beat after five rounds he'll throw a hissy fit, act like a spoiled child who didn't get his way and he'll probably quit, again, just like he did against Condit.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He's not to blame for the declining ratings, but these matches are his doing, it comes off as if he's rewarded Chael for taking a fight when Dan Henderson *couldn't*, not because he didn't want to but because he was hurt, and then he's the guy who threw Jones under the bus when the card that he and his team made fell apart because it was only based on one fight, I didn't hear Lorenzo or Joe Silva get on a conference call and blame Jones and Jackson for that.
> 
> As for that last part about the fans wanting big fights, it's like I've said Hendricks has sold this fight with his fighting, that's what matters in the end isn't it? If a guy talks shit but he's a painfully boring fighter are people really gonna watch him? Of course this doesn't apply to Nick, I dislike him but I don't find him boring, but this fight is basically built off trash talk. I'm sure if you took a poll on what people thought the outcome would be of GSP/Diaz and GSP/Hendricks both fights would be massively in favor of GSP, the only thing that's different in these fights would be build up, we'll see Nick say something like "He's a bitch, and I'm gonna knock his ***** ass out" where as Hendricks "I believe I can knock him out, and that's what I'm gonna do"
> 
> Nick Diaz didn't earn this shot, he talked his way into it, but I'll sit back watch the fight and then when Nick gets beat after five rounds he'll throw a hissy fit, act like a spoiled child who didn't get his way and he'll probably quit, again, just like he did against Condit.


Will Nick throw a worse fit then you have been all day


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Will Nick throw a worse fit then you have been all day


Don't worry. I'm gonna enjoy drinking the tears of all the butthurt Diaz fans after GSP destroys him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If the fight sells, it won't be because of Hendricks. GSP could square off against a broom and still pull the best numbers in the company. I feel for Hendricks. It's a raw deal. But suck it up and fight on. Plenty of us experience letdowns and setbacks each and everyday, but we don't cry to the masses or threaten to sit on the sidelines until we get our way. I see his point, and truthfully, he is the rightful contender. But the public tantrum and pleading is unnecessary. This isn't a case of Dan Henderson, where his days are legitimately numbered. Hendricks is a young man. If he's the chosen one, his time will come.

JDS practically had to walk through a dozen men to get his title shot, and when that dream was held up, he didn't whine and complain. He took another fight, won, and look at where he is now. Hendricks needs to see the bigger picture.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> Will Nick throw a worse fit then you have been all day


good posting

:thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If the fight sells, it won't be because of Hendricks. GSP could square off against a broom and still pull the best numbers in the company. I feel for Hendricks. It's a raw deal. But suck it up and fight on. Plenty of us experience letdowns and setbacks each and everyday, but we don't cry to the masses or threaten to sit on the sidelines until we get our way. I see his point, and truthfully, he is the rightful contender. But the public tantrum and pleading is unnecessary. This isn't a case of Dan Henderson, where his days are legitimately numbered. Hendricks is a young man. If he's the chosen one, his time will come.
> 
> JDS practically had to walk through a dozen men to get his title shot, and when that dream was held up, he didn't whine and complain. He took another fight, won, and look at where he is now. Hendricks needs to see the bigger picture.


JDS didn't get passed up for a guy coming off a loss though, he made his way through the rankings but there two guys that were also undefeated in the UFC ahead of him in Carwin and Cain and those guys earned their title shots before Junior.

I get what you're saying but it still makes the UFC look bad, like I've said, politics ruined Boxing, they can ruin MMA, these fights are solely being made for money but I don't know if people are gonna be up for Edgar, Sonnen(especially Sonnen) and Diaz all getting title shots coming off losses, it may backfire on them, I expect it to for Jones/Sonnen.



jonnyg4508 said:


> good posting
> 
> :thumbsup:


It's gonna be so funny reading your reaction to Georges retiring your boy.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> ........If a guy talks shit but he's a painfully boring fighter are people really gonna watch him? Of course this doesn't apply to Nick, I dislike him but I don't find him boring, but this fight is basically built off trash talk......


I think the fight is built on the fact that GSP called him out. Nick is a good fighter that's just about beat'n everyone in the who's who of welterweights. But if GSP didn't ask for this, I don't think it would be happening. If GSP called out Hendricks, he'd be fighting Hendricks. Hendricks also has an impressive record, but it's not perfect either. 

Diaz and Hendricks were the two premier WW choices. Nothing wrong with GSP's choice.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And honestly, when was the last time GSP called someone out. That alone will sell a chunk of the fight. I don't see Edgar/Aldo, Sonnen/Jones, or GSP/Diaz backfiring on the company. I'd be willing to bet we see solid numbers on all three.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

weird i thought Joe Silva picks the fights and its just Dana's job to sell you on them


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's gonna be so funny reading your reaction to Georges retiring your boy.


Must be a sad life you live if that is what you are looking forward too.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Are people honestly so blind that they believe Dana runs the entire operation himself?


Going by older threads about people's personal views of Dana & what he's done for the company, I would say most people believe exactly that.

Anyway, not surprised by this. The UFC has long been equal parts "legit sport" and "sports entertainment". This isn't new. I'm not a fan of that, but whatever - it is what it is & I'm not gonna freak out over it. (...but I don't pay for it. lol)


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

209 Mother F'krs


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Diaz has not earned it but whatever. If GSP wants that fight then i say we give him 1 free pass. If Hendricks wins his next fight GSP will still be there waiting with the belt. If Jon Fitch could earn a title shot then Hendricks wont be denied aslong as he keeps winning.


----------

